# Which One????



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

After shooting the P229 I liked it but thought she was too big for concealed carry. Then tried the XDM Springer, liked the feel and the weight of the polymer body but don't like grip and trigger safety system. And lastly, the P239, liked it but a little short on the grip for the pinky but heard I can get a magazine extension. So I guess what I'm looking for is the comfort of the XD but with the Sig Decock and SA/DA features. Is there such a thing or do I go with the P239 with modified grip? After writing this I think I just talked myself into theP239.:supz:


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

I felt the same way about the P239 when I got mine. It is really great for concealed carry - almost a pocket gun - but my pinky felt "uneasy." I got one of the mags with the extension and it gave me plenty of grip length. Eventually I got used to the regular mags now and find the grip plenty comfortable.

You'll love the P239. I shoot mine more accurately than most of my other Sigs. Great gun!


----------

